# Bluegill



## dampeoples (Jan 12, 2008)

Been working on my patterns in the off season, here is the Bluegill:


----------



## SMDave (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy ****! That is flawless painting! I noticed the eye (line eye) is near the back of the lure. How does this differ than an eye near the nose of the bait.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweet man! I want to place an order, I will PM you.


----------



## little anth (Jan 12, 2008)

that is freekin amazing man keep up the good work


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Holy ****! That is flawless painting! I noticed the eye (line eye) is near the back of the lure. How does this differ than an eye near the nose of the bait.


That is a lipless crank bait most line ties on those are closer to the middle of the bait..

Sterling,
looks like another winner keep them coming

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Wayne - yours will be on the way soon, gotta clear them.

Jimmy did order some, and he's one of those freaks that likes to give his stuff away, which one of you do you think is gonna end up with these?


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

:- :-$ :-#


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 13, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 14, 2008)

you got skeeeeeeelz!


nice stuff!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 14, 2008)

Your bluegill baits are by far my favorites of yours. I really liked the one you did a year ago or more, that had a lot of purple on the belly...I know you didnt like it, but I sure did.


----------



## little anth (Jan 14, 2008)

thats amazing man ill take that over an overpriced jap. luckycrap bait anyday


----------



## shamoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job Dampeoples =D>


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 14, 2008)

The plastic baits are $10 each, the poppers are $12, as they include a hand tied treble.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes! There are some listed in the photo album in my signature, and I'm working on a new pattern with more detailed markings. 

Working on a smallmouth too, it's always screwed me up, but I'm gonna get it


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn peoples those things look great, I already placed one order but i might need to place a nother after seeing some of your color patterns, loved the rockfish and yellow perch colors.


----------



## redbug (Jan 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> damn peoples those things look great, I already placed one order but i might need to place a nother after seeing some of your color patterns, loved the rockfish and yellow perch colors.



Slim,
Wait til you see his work up close the pictures do not do them justice.
I have several of his products and have caught many fish using them.
Now I feel like Ralphy from the movie "A CHTSTMAS STORY" checking the mail box everyday for my decoder ring..

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is an in progress shot of Bass:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Redbug I cant wait, I had already ordered two poppers then saw pics of his bass patterns, and had to ask him to hold off on shippin to get me one of those guys. When the topwater bite is back on ill try em out, and hopefully get a few pics of some nice ones with it in there mouth.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 16, 2008)

Your popper is done, waiting on appropriate drying time for final clear and assembly:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man i wish i hadnt seen it yet, just makes me wanna hit the water. Do you use some type of stencil or just free hand it?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome job DP How long does it take to complete a lure like that from start to finish?


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks  I used a stencil on part of it, freehanded the other part. I used to be anti-stencil, I can do it without, but the time factor goes up considerably. I make my own, and have a handful of them, so I don't end up painting 'x' lures that all look alike!

As far as time, from sanding to clearcoat, I probably have 2 hours in each lure.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea i figured you prob used some stencils, they are a def time saver


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 16, 2008)

What might a bass popper like that cost me with the mouth part painted red, too? Great lookin baits as always. I'm always looking out for baits colored like bass, as the big names don't make too many that aren't really expensive or that aren't swimbaits. I might have to look into getting one.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 16, 2008)

Same price, I didn't add it because he didn't ask for it on the others. 

If you want one, let me know the eye color (silver, gold, red), the bait color, and what colors you want for the dressed trebles.


----------



## little anth (Jan 16, 2008)

wow another outstanding lure. if you have the freetime can you do like a walk through of what you do start to finish. i was just wondering what you go through to get a lure to look that way. no rush its just a suggestion.


----------

